# $10 Off $50 Order at A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS



## tjohnson (Feb 6, 2013)

Running a new promo for February 2013

*$10 Off $50 Order at A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS*

*COUPON CODE = SMF10BUCKS*

http://www.amazenproducts.com

Offer Ends 2/28/13

THX!

Todd


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmmm, what should I buy now? Going to get those matts up soon?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Todd.  Just might take you up on that!

I need some more dust...maybe an AMNPS and some pellets....

I'll see if I can get an advance on my allowance   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2013)

Todd is there a code for this offer?? Was placing an order but after entering the items the total didn't reflect the discount?

Thanks!


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 6, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Todd is there a code for this offer?? Was placing an order but after entering the items the total didn't reflect the discount?
> 
> Thanks!


OOPS!

Missed that little part....Sorry!

COUPON CODE = SMF10BUCKS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> OOPS!
> 
> Missed that little part....Sorry!
> 
> COUPON CODE = SMF10BUCKS


Thanks Todd! One order coming your way!


----------



## geerock (Feb 6, 2013)

Todd
When are the mats available?


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 6, 2013)

Mats?  What are these mats you speak of???


----------



## smoking b (Feb 6, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> Mats? What are these mats you speak of???


Here ya go...     http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135910/todd-at-amazen-products-has-done-it-again#post_930584


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 7, 2013)

For those looking at the mats.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2013)

I made an order today (no mats) just some other goodies! I am super impressed with the fast service. I barely had the order complete and I got the shipping notice!!!

Thank you Todd!


----------



## dward51 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ordered a pellet tray and extra pellets today.

Thanks Todd!!!!


----------



## the1jonc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the promo code.  I placed order last night for the 5x8 pellet smoker and a mess of pellets. 

Looking forward to try it out in my MES.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 8, 2013)

the1jonc said:


> Thanks for the promo code.  I placed order last night for the 5x8 pellet smoker and a mess of pellets.
> 
> Looking forward to try it out in my MES.


Once you try it you won't wanna use your MES without it


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Todd for the discount every bit helps. Ordered the bourbon barrel pellets some of the Qmatz and a couple probes.

Stan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 12, 2013)

Lightning fast shipping too!!!  My goodies arrived yesterday, yay!!!!!


----------



## maxbob002 (Feb 12, 2013)

Just put my order in.
 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## tomolu5 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ordered an AMNPS and and assortment of pellets today, Placed order around 9:30, got a shipping confirmation by Noon! super fast. Thanks Todd.

Got some plans for this! cheese, sausage, fish!!! I gotta go buy a mailbox!


----------



## dward51 (Feb 13, 2013)

Got my order today.  And the wife came home with a brisket flat that was marked 50% off since today was the sell by date.   Gonna put this sucker to use this weekend.

Thanks Todd!!!!


----------



## beernuts (Feb 17, 2013)

I got my order today of an 18" AMNTS and a new ET-732 smoker probe.  Great service and great products make Todd a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## allen (Feb 18, 2013)

I ordered the 5x8 yesterday and saw that they shipped it today, Can't wait to see what the hype is all about but from what I read it's been all good.And yes Todd is the man.


----------



## link (Feb 19, 2013)

Just placed my order for Package #3 now I just have to wait for it to arrive.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 19, 2013)

Did I mention the $10 Off Coupon works on "Any Order Over $50"?

TJ


----------



## basstronics (Feb 19, 2013)

I was getting an order around for pellets since Im totally out. Glad I checked around for a discount code. I spent about $20 ish more than I was going to to get that $10 off... lol

Oh well, I will put those pellets to good use.


----------



## basstronics (Feb 19, 2013)

And about 15 minutes after placing the order I got a call from Todd. I failed to provide him with a physical address and my package was ready and UPS was on their way to get it. *Now that is service!*

Thanks Todd!


----------



## link (Feb 22, 2013)

Got my package in the mail today it was like Christmas all over again. Going to have to go get something to smoke tomorrow.


----------



## basstronics (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes I know what you mean. 24 lbs in pellets... lol I got enough for some time now- I hope.


----------



## 50 50 camo (Feb 23, 2013)

Ordered my amnps yesterday.......Counting down the days now, cant wait to get it!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## link (Feb 28, 2013)

I did get to use the pellet smoker and posted some pics in the Cheese section.

Check it out.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 28, 2013)

Last day for discount ! I won't get home until 10 tonight. That only give me two hours to decide what to order . 
Tube smoker for sure, So much to buy, :yahoo:


----------



## mhchops (Feb 28, 2013)

Dang i want to order a maverick et732 and dont get paid till friday just my luck.

Mhchops


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll extend the end date thru 3/3/13, so you'll have the weekend to think about it

Todd


----------



## mhchops (Feb 28, 2013)

Thats wonderful ive heard you are super to deal with and that is great customer service. Thanks Todd i'll be sure and order one this weekend.

Mhchops


----------



## scootermagoo (Feb 28, 2013)

YAHOO! Just ordered a AMNPS with 5 lbs of Apple.  10 bucks off!  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder this is last day.  I just checked my dust and pellet inventory and I need an order!


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 28, 2013)

Order in...

Thanks for the break TJ.  My son has discovered that his venison jerky attracts the girls.  I seem to be burning dust every weekend now.
To be 15 again....


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 28, 2013)

just got my order in


----------



## black (Mar 1, 2013)

z


----------



## njfoses (Mar 1, 2013)

Black said:


> I didn't get my order in


A few posts up Todd stated he is extending the deal until 3/3.


----------



## black (Mar 1, 2013)

z


----------



## mhchops (Mar 1, 2013)

Just made my order im so happy ive got a maverick et732 coming my way and some pitmaster choice pellets to try what a great deal with 10 bucks off thanks Todd

Mhchops


----------



## black (Mar 1, 2013)

z


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 3, 2013)

I extended the deal thru the weekend

Deal Good Thru 3/3/13


----------



## dasjman (Mar 4, 2013)

Ordered my long desired Maverick 732 on Thursday, and it was at the house by Saturday. Not just A-Maze-N smoking gear, but A-Maze-N customer service and shipping! Can't wait to put it to use!


----------



## mhchops (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree about the service i ordered my et732 friday and got it today thats awesome.
   Thanks Todd for everything

  Mhcops


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 5, 2013)

Got my 24 pounds of dust and pellets today.  Thanks again Todd for a discount a superior service!


----------



## the1jonc (Mar 5, 2013)

Got mine last week.  I made a batch of cheese and 2 batches of Lox.  Awesome accessory.

Any chance of extending the Coupon?  I want to buy 2 more as gifts.

Jon


----------



## nate clark (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello All,

I'm looking into the A-MAZE-N-12"pellet for mes30 and I was wondering if there are any discount codes for April?

Thanks

Nate


----------

